# Now in 3D!



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Again?! It's already been remade once.

Will this production be, as Henry Silva says, "bull**** or not?"

http://www.nightofthelivingdead3d.com/


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The difference is, much like Zack Snyder's version of *Dawn of the Dead* there are similarities, but a whole different situation. I'm going to keep an open mind about this until I see it. However, almost anything with the "3-D" logo attached to the title is almost never a good sign. Snyder proved you could break out of canon with a title and make a damn good Horror flick. We'll just see what Haig and company can do with their take on the old chestnut.


----------



## Slarti (May 18, 2006)

I agree totally. I've heard both good and bad things about this movie, and depending on how it's handled it could be awesome. Dawn 2004 is a prime example of a great remake.

The 3D element may even be cool, since there's been advancement in 3D over the last few years.


----------

